# Australian mailing address options?



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, not sure this is the best forum but it would likely be of interest to migrants.

I would like to get an Australian mailing address where I can forward mail to various addresses. This is because I am migrating to Australia but do not know where I will end up residing (could be anywhere). I would like to open a bank account and receive mail even when I have no permanent address and am traveling the country seeking work.

I found a few options but obviously would prefer some references for companies that receive and forward important documents.

Here are the companies I found:

Aussie Mailman : Home
AUSTRALIA POST REDIRECTIONS- MAIL FORWARDING,mail redirection,post forwarding,
Australian Mail Redirection Services, Mail Redirection Australia, Redirect Your Mail, Australian Mail Forwarding Service, Mail Redirection Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, Hobart, Darwin & Canberra - Keeping You Posted
Landbase Australia
Pass the Post - Mail redirect and mail forwarding service | Mail redirection Australia | Mail forwarding Australia
Post Haste Australia
http://trailmailaustralia.com/

Any experience?


----------



## meeken (Sep 25, 2010)

CPMaverick said:


> Hi, not sure this is the best forum but it would likely be of interest to migrants.
> 
> I would like to get an Australian mailing address where I can forward mail to various addresses. This is because I am migrating to Australia but do not know where I will end up residing (could be anywhere). I would like to open a bank account and receive mail even when I have no permanent address and am traveling the country seeking work.
> 
> ...


Australia Post Mail Redirection works well, I've used it on 3 separate occasions when moving houses, but it's designed as a temporary stop-gap for any mail which is posted to your old address before you can update your contact details with the bank, rather than a mail collection service for those who are consistently on the move.

It really depends how far you'll be moving though. Do you see yourself jumping around the country? Or would you be more likely to stay in one particular city but then move between suburbs?

If it's the former, I'd try to use as little snail-mail as possible. I know most banks now have the option for e-Statements sent to your email address. Infact, the only letters I receive in my mailbox now are notifications for packages being sent to me, and junk mail. All my vitals (bills, statements, etc) are delivered directly to my email.

If it's the later, and you would prefer not to have everything delivered electronically, I'd be inclined to get a PO box in a fairly central location of whatever area you're staying in. This'll remove the hassle of updating your address every time you move. You can also pay an annual fee to have Australia Post send you an email or SMS when an item arrives which can save you unnecessary trips to collect your mail.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you had better check the AustPost services offered for though they do offer a service for travellers called Post Restante, that is for someone travelling that needs to nominate particular POs where mail is held for people.
You may find for other services they will be after an address.
For banking you can open an account while still abroad and seeing as travellers on WHVs are doing that regularly, they probably have a service that is based on electronic advice.
If you are not expecting an enormous ammount of mail and will just have a few senders, I'd also be relying more on email and Poste Restante.


----------

